
Show HN: Natural Language to SQL interface to embed in your app - davidsQL
http://kueri.me/download/?ref=Hackernews
======
koolba
This isn't something you'd expose to your end users right? It seems more
targeted for in house analysts.

If that's the case, why would one want to use this vs. having analysts use (or
learn) SQL? Typing "Who's the highest paid employee?" looks cool but the
equivalent SQL is simple as well. I'm not sure I could necessarily express a
more complicated example in a natural language, and even if I could, it
wouldn't feel natural.

~~~
davidsQL
Hey koolba,

Most external users do not know how to code SQL (as well as some SQL
developers... hehe). The ability to ask questions in various formats delivers
an easy and simple UX.

Use cases include: online banking and credit accounts, Human Resources
recruitment staff, executive level officers who have ad-hoc spur of the moment
questions, warehouse managers at IKEA.... and the list goes on.

Here are a couple of interesting questions we have encountered in the past:
1\. What is the average transaction sum for deals completed in June 2\. Who
are the top 5 employees with the best salary to sales ratio?

~~~
instakill
please make the "click here" to experience a demo MUCH more prominent. You're
losing out on people playing around with the interface because it's not in
plain sight.

~~~
davidsQL
Are you referring to the Easy Explorer at the download page?

------
fiatjaf
I want to know from the moderators if it is allowed to post the same link on
Show HN 3 times per week until it gains a considerable amount of interest,
because if that is the rule I have a lot of tools and services I want to
publicize, but haven't posted here that much.

I actually care about the quality of the posts here and don't want to turn
Show HN into a spam bin, but if other people are allowed to do that, maybe I
should use it for self-promotion too, before it is gone forever.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davidsQL](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davidsQL)

------
jayant123
Are natural language interfaces for databases commonly used in the industry?
Sorry if that sounds hostile, I'm simply curious about the state of a field
which doesn't seem very prevalent outside of academia.

~~~
davidsQL
The Natural Language trend is on the rise over multiple domains. From large
corporations like Microsoft, IBM and Wolfram Alpha, to small startup companies
like Looker, Statemuse or AnswerRocket - companies are taking a shot at
achieving the ultimate User Experience of Natural Language over databases.
Solutions differ in two major ways: UX Approach and Solution model.

In the UX approach department, Kueri.me has taken a real-time auto-complete
suggestion mode which helpos users construct their questions properly thus
enhancing the valid question ratio. In addition, Kueri is available as a
complete platform for on premises development where as other solutions are
cloud based services.

------
alexk307
Great idea, looking forward to the demo working

~~~
davidsQL
The DEMO is now up! [http://kueri.me/demo](http://kueri.me/demo)

------
pmx
Is the live demo broken? Nothing seems to happen when submitting a query?

~~~
davidsQL
Hey pmx.

We are having some difficulties with the online demo at the moment. We are
working on it and it should be up soon! You can download the SDK and play with
it, we would be here to support your every step.

~~~
davidsQL
And more details,info and videos can be found here:
[http://docs.kueri.me](http://docs.kueri.me)

------
dharma1
I had a similar idea a couple of months ago, glad someone has built it. Would
love to see some more example queries and answers on the site, probably on the
front page

~~~
idokueri
Thanks for the feedback.

------
davidsQL
THE DEMO IS NOW UP.

Sorry for the inconvenience, you can access the DEMO here:
[http://kueri.me/demo](http://kueri.me/demo)

------
bitwize
It reminds me of the "Assistant" feature of Q&A (which used Siri's predecessor
as an NLP engine).

------
davidsQL
I'm here to answer any question you might have.

~~~
capex
Clicking the 'Live demo' button is giving an empty page.

~~~
davidsQL
Hey,

I'm taking care of it right now and let you know when it's up again. At the
moment you can check our "Tour" page to learn more, and download.

------
oron
Nice simple UX, looks great.

~~~
davidsQL
Glad you liked it :)

